# Building supply shops near Caldas



## anapedrosa

Hi Silver Coasters,
I am heading over next week, hopefully to select a contractor, set up a contract and initiate a build. I have about 3.5 weeks to do this and run around picking out materials.
In particular I am looking for:
- Kitchen and Bathroom - design and fixtures
- ceramics and wood flooring
- possibly windows, doors and a fireplace


I welcome any suggestions of places to go (near Caldas da Rainha preferably) - PM or post - whichever is appropriate. I am entering addresses into my GPS, and where there isn't an address I'll take directions as they exist.

Thanks for any and all of your suggestions.

Ana


----------



## robc

anapedrosa said:


> Hi Silver Coasters,
> I am heading over next week, hopefully to select a contractor, set up a contract and initiate a build. I have about 3.5 weeks to do this and run around picking out materials.
> In particular I am looking for:
> - Kitchen and Bathroom - design and fixtures
> - ceramics and wood flooring
> - possibly windows, doors and a fireplace
> 
> 
> I welcome any suggestions of places to go (near Caldas da Rainha preferably) - PM or post - whichever is appropriate. I am entering addresses into my GPS, and where there isn't an address I'll take directions as they exist.
> 
> Thanks for any and all of your suggestions.
> 
> Ana


Hi Ana

Builders Merchants, plenty about, GLB or similar in the Industrial Zone in Caldas. JMM plumbing at Benedita, and so on.......................Likewise Kitchens, likewise flooring but what you need to get to if you do not already have is the Orçamento from your Constructor as that should state allowances on ceramics, bathrooms, kitchens etc. Without these figures you are a bit in the dark I think, or at least we were. 

Also it seems that each builder has their own preferred supplier with whom they work, this may be because of more favourable rates, family relationships, discounts whatever....................ignore these at your peril!!!! They work well over here. 

You know where I am if I can help further

Rob


----------



## anapedrosa

robc said:


> Hi Ana
> 
> Builders Merchants, plenty about, GLB or similar in the Industrial Zone in Caldas. JMM plumbing at Benedita, and so on.......................Likewise Kitchens, likewise flooring but what you need to get to if you do not already have is the Orçamento from your Constructor as that should state allowances on ceramics, bathrooms, kitchens etc. Without these figures you are a bit in the dark I think, or at least we were.
> 
> Also it seems that each builder has their own preferred supplier with whom they work, this may be because of more favourable rates, family relationships, discounts whatever....................ignore these at your peril!!!! They work well over here.
> 
> You know where I am if I can help further
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob,

Yes, we have four quotes in, including your referral - thank you he submitted a good bid. We are working with the engineer to evaluate the bids. However, will be getting our own quotes on the suppliers, the engineer believes that I will get a better price - but I remain open minded. In Canada we generally buy through contractors as they get a discount. But, I usually shop around then tell the contractors what I like and where I saw it - then see if they can get me a better price.

We are evaluating the bids independent of the products (they include installation costs only), then I will work with the builder for the final product selection. I find I like to do my own scouting, this is useful when someone says 'that doesn't exist here' and I can show them where it does. I speak Portuguese, so that part will be okay.

Is GLB a company? I haven't been to the Industrial Zone in Caldas, is it structured with showrooms.


----------



## robc

Hi Ana

Yes it is a Builders Merchant, I think they have 5 depots in Portugal, nearest is Caldas.
I accept what you say about sourcing own items, what we found was that the Builder just knew so many more outlets for individual items that we never would have found. For example, a Corner Extractor Hood, we searched and drew a blank, it took him 24 hours to find.

Regards pricing, we got a way, way better deal buying through the Builder, and he was totally transparent, always passing the price on at cost, allowing us to negotiate direct with his 3rd Party contractors, Electricians and Plumbers for many of the extras that we wanted.
I know it was transparent as I saw the invoices, indeed many of them came straight to me in the first place. 

I estimate that we saved in excess of €20.000 as compared to the other quotes. Speaking around it seems that this was unusual.................it worked for us and our bank balance!!!.

You know where I am if I can help further.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

robc said:


> Hi Ana
> 
> Regards pricing, we got a way, way better deal buying through the Builder, and he was totally transparent, always passing the price on at cost, allowing us to negotiate direct with his 3rd Party contractors, Electricians and Plumbers for many of the extras that we wanted.
> I know it was transparent as I saw the invoices, indeed many of them came straight to me in the first place.
> 
> 
> Rob


That's the secret getting the right builder, suggestion so you can see mock ups it's worth taking some time to visit places like LeRoy Merlin, Ikea, Pocelensia? spelling totally wrong to see bathroom & kitchen layouts tile combinations, it gives ideas and easier to decide on a look and Le Roy as an example often have reduced items, I've currently stored a specific shower tray and heads and taps I want in my bathroom for next house at a fraction of new price.


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> That's the secret getting the right builder,


Plus getting the right engineers and/or project managers.

I heard this week of an absolute horror story with an Engineer, worse thing is that his Insurance won´t meet the €60.000 reparations cost as they say it was outside of the scope of his Insurance.

The owners are devastated. Tea and sympathy don´t count for much sadly in these circumstances.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

There is a law that says homeowners are responsible for checking the insurance validity and cover of anyone they employ to do work for them.
Good engineer an integral part of build here as their responsible for the structural integrity of the build, no help to these people but surely they have some avenues of redress through his association, architect, builder and or IMOPI


----------



## anapedrosa

Thank you both for your responses.

Rob - good to know about the builder, then that is similar to here where contractors get discounts. 
Canoeman - it's just that, the layout and the options. There's nothing like a showroom to get an idea of what is available and the prices. 

In general I am less worried about the bathrooms as I have renovated several over the years, but I have only done 1 kitchen and in working with a kitchen designer found the 3d model invaluable. I was thinking of working with a kitchen shop for design and supply, but based on what I am hearing here I think I will wait to speak with the builder.

The engineer I am working with is a structural engineer, highly recommended to me by an Expat, I was able to visit them and see the results of his work - they were very satisfied. He has done a very good job in the design and has met the timetable he laid out in the initial proposal. I have also had a couple of real estate folks say that he is very good and they were hoping to recommend their own contacts.

Insurance - yes it's on my list to check and my first meeting is with our lawyer in Caldas. He will be drafting the contract and has suggested we meet before so that he can give me some pointers. My brother (commercial architect) asked about a bond to cover the builder going broke - I'll mention it to the lawyer, but even my brother thought this might not be a common practice with individual house building.

Thanks for the names of the shops - I'll Google locations and set up my GPS - it will give me something to do in between meetings and prepare me for my discussions with the builders. 

Canoeman - I searched and found a porcelanosa for kitchen stuff, so I am guessing that is what you meant.

Thanks again to both of you!


----------



## canoeman

Yup also bathrooms


----------



## Guest

We are going through this process At the moment- can highly reccomend lealmat on the industrial estate, by far the cheapest in terms of bathrooms suites and tiles with good promotions and good quality. Also Horta and reis for doors and wood flooring, and moderstilo for kitchens ( compared with ikea, much better options cheaper prices). We've been to many merchants and these are our picks.


----------



## siobhanwf

A friend recently used *Moderestilo* their website is || Moderestilo || Cozinhas e Equipamentos Lda


----------



## anapedrosa

Thank you j-lo that's a good list.

Siobhan - thank you also - it's nice to have some visuals while I'm still so far away.


----------

